

The Noble Edge Effect - entangld
http://coglode.com/gems/noble-edge-effect

======
mmanfrin
This charity-as-part-of-consumerism is the topic of Zizek's talk _First as
Tragedy, Then as Farce_ ; well worth a watch (10 minutes) and approachable by
those without philosophical backgrounds:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpAMbpQ8J7g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpAMbpQ8J7g)

~~~
wcarss
Apart from the linked video, do you have any suggestions for approaching Zizek
as a philosopher, or for giving context to his works?

